# Occupancy sensor!!!



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Electricpresky said:


> I'm trying to find out if anyone makes an OC that is permissible in a shower it's self... Or regulations on how to mount one inside for a bed and breakfast...


Oh, you need to tell us why!!!


----------



## panelbuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

What about a motion sensor for an outside flood light?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Why not just an egg timer switch on the shower light?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> Oh, you need to tell us why!!!


Do you really want to know??:laughing:


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

wendon said:


> Do you really want to know??:laughing:


Yes!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe to turn on the hidden camera ?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

lol

oldtimer your posts always crack me up man!


----------

